# good manners for a first time hunter



## cooperchaser (Aug 9, 2005)

A friend and I are thinking about heading to S.E. ND for the pheasant opener. The problem I have is my wife is scheduled to have a baby November first. I understand that we can hunt private ground and certain public ground, but is this considered bad manners? Neither one of us is very good at asking for permission on private ground and we don't want to do anything to hurt our chances. When you ask a farmer to hunt, is it best to go to the door of the house or should you wait until you see them outside? I know this is a busy season with crops coming in and don't want to bother them any more than I have to. My last question is about the school lands, looking at the plots guide they look like quarter sections, are these mostly farmed or crp?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Great post!

State land is typically either pasture or hayland. I have only seen a few that are cropped. A state employee and I argued over this one time as he says state lands cannot be crop land...only pasture or hayland.

The best case scenerio is to go down there in August/September. If you find some land that interests you, then when you come home, you can call the landowner in the evening or later mornings and ask for permission. that is what I typically do.

If the landowner has it posted, he or she shouldn't be too surprised to see you pull into yard.

You don't loose anything by asking. Some will be very nice and allow permission, some will be nice and say "no", and there is always the one that is a -sshole to you just for asking.

You said your wife is due with your child the first part of November....now there is a question on manners....do you hunt deer opener.....or stay at the hospital.....tough one to call there. 

Good luck.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've said this before and I'll say it again. Why come to ND for the opener? You WILL BE fighting the worst crowds of the year...the locals and the local's kids are hunting so it will be harder to get on land and the PLOTS lands will be off limits to you the first week of the season (residents only) Our season is LOOOOOONG! come up after the 1st three weeks, access will be much better and the public grounds will still have plenty of birds. (December is a great time of year....Virtually no one hunts and if there is a snow storm the next couple of days will be fantastic.

By the way the vast majority of ND farmers don't care if you knock on their doors to ask permission....ASK even if the ground isn't posted, you'll be thanked for asking. If they're busy, you'll know

Here's a good sinerio if you aren't sure how to approach a farmer.
"Hi, Mr. Farmer, (look for his name on the mail box) my friend and I are from Illinios and this is the first time we've hunted in ND. We've been scouting this area and were wondering if you would give us the PRIVILEDGE to hunt your land today." Make it sound sincere and BE sincere...nothing worse than a hunter that sounds smug.

If he says yes then don't be in hurry....tell him you admire something about his operation....farmers, like everyone, love to talk about there operation and business. Ask open ended questions like....how were the crops in this area? What livestock? What crops do you raise?

If he says NO, don't be in a hurry to leave. Thank him very sincerely again and then hesitate a little and ask if there might be another time or another area that you might be granted permission. Sounds like work, doesn't it, but you will be amazed how it will work and you'll get to know the guy for the future. AND you'll be hunting private land that isn't walked nearly as much as the public land.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Good post Field Hunter. I've had Landowners tell me NO berfore and by the end of our conversation after I went on to talk to them about something else.... they would say..."Well, you can go try this place instead"! 95% of the Landowners are great people! That doens't mean 95% will let you on, but if you are sincere to get to know them...It will help your chances!


----------



## HNTNWGN (Jan 14, 2005)

The best time to hunt ditch chickens is after Deer season. A lot of the ND natives won't let on until after they get their deer. They are also in a better mood after the crops are out. Be sure to spend some time being interested in what they do, they like the appreciation.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Have to agree about later season hunting. The row crops are still out too in Oct. which just adds more cover. Everybody is fired up for opener but if you can wait til mid Nov the pressure is off, as you are only coming once. This years hatch was a second go round so the birds are going to be immature in Oct. Much better birds in Nov-Dec. First time hunters to ND are afraid of our weather but it is a piece of cake. A little snow and cold concentrates the birds in cover and you can track them too. And deer season is tapering off so permission is easier to secure. Visiting with the farmer is ok but he smart enough to know when he is being patronized and you are better served to swing back after the hunt for a quick thank you. That thank you will grease the skids for the next time and it will help the next hunter that asks.


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

One thing I want to add , if you call ahead to make the connection, or make the stop and get permission. DO NOT say you will be having 3 people hunting pheasant and have 2 dogs with 2 pickups. And show up with 10 people and 30 dogs and hunt anything that moves.

Always respect the land owner:
Ask questions and Listen!!!
ask questions such as- who else you have permitted to hunt on your spread. 
Would you like me to call you if we see anything unusual.

Also pick up all trash you see and CLose all gates even if they were Not open when you get there. This is one question that could be asked of the land owners if this is something they wanted done or not.


----------



## gooseroller (Oct 28, 2002)

English, great tip,everyone needs to be a lot better at picking up all of the trash they see. I have been denied access because the farmer had some hunters in the week prior to my asking and they left pop cans ,empty shells, and candy bar wrappers in the field that they goose hunted in. Guys we don't need to have slobs ruin it for everyone,make it a point to stop and pick up any trash you see around the countryside every little bit of effort makes a difference.


----------



## lovetohunt (Sep 15, 2005)

All your post are great. I would like to give you my approach to this subject.

I generally don't fire out the words "Can I hunt" first thing. I generally introduce my self with a good hand shake and discuss some thing like the spread of the farm, or the dog that is sniffing your butt any thing but hunting.

I have also approached them while they were pitching bails or trying to fix something. In this instance I am not hesatant to grab a bail or lend a hand if they need it. I have leterally walked next to the wagon and pitched bails while I talked to them.

Also don't try and BS them. These people are not stupid and know that some one from the big city is not really interested in his or any other farm in the county. Tell him he has a nice place and all but inquiring about crops conditions and the like is some thing I don't touch. Crops may be bad and this could be a sore spot.

The bigest thing is be polite no matter how you are treated and don't be pushy. If they say "no" for what ever reason don't push the issue and don't try to revisit the issue later. If they change their mind they will let you know.

Good luck to all this year,


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

That sounds like a Great way of doing things, But some people dont like strangers helping them so be careful with your help , I know it is with Good intentions but some read more into then that and always expect that Now they OWE you something . But i have done the same thing when the situation was right.


----------



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

All good tips. It does come down to respect. We have found the folks in NoDak to be outstanding. Over the years we have come to think of the folks in the community we hunt as friends and neighbors(even though you need to be 3rd generation to be "local")

It will take time. One year we took a couple kids out that wanted to go. Turned out that one of the boys families own a huge chunk of land and we were in. The next year we met a few other good folks, did some favors, and viola. Buy a few drinks in the bar. Help someone out of a ditch. It wont happen the first year. But trust me, people remeber you and your vehicle, and the way you act on their land.

We just got permission to hunt a piece this year. We have hunted this guys lake and pastures before with good results. This year sent us up to piece that hasnt been hunted in years and hardly ever pastured. I am telling you it was the prettiest short grass prairie I have ever seen. I plan to tell him that the next time I see him!

Asking permission isnt easy. Just dont have a set schpeel that sounds fake or "canned." Be yourself and be respectful. One guy leads to another, and so on. I guess I was raised a country boy and taught a certain way to treat people. Country folks see right through the B.S. They often like some good entertainment and a little conversation out on the prairie.

Good luck. Nodak is the friendliest place on the PLANET for permission. They dont want big bucks from you. That SD B.S. really seems to turn em off. Be sincere, and you will do fine. Next time back, you will do even better as word spreads that you are good ol boy


----------

